

Show HN: Start9 brings the retrogaming universe to everyone, everywhere - arcatek
http://start9.io

======
Fudgel
I cant seem to register. When I go to
[http://start9.io/register](http://start9.io/register) and enter in my details
and click the create account button nothing happens.

~~~
arcatek
Hm it's possible that the username has already been taken - I don't yet print
the errors when the registration fails

